# Ride the crypto dump



## Deleted member 8016 (May 19, 2021)

I don't understand how people always panic this much and predict the end of cryptos each time there is a crash
The reality is that it's the best moment to enter or increase your position on big cryptos like XMR BTC ETH and XRP
I bought the dip on several big coins that are "refuge values", they will surely go up and then I'll use them when alts pickup again.

Stop being pussies and following the general fearful trend, now is the best time to make easy bucks.
You will never truly make gains if you trade like normies


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (May 19, 2021)

Normies be like its going to crash bro


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (May 19, 2021)

21YearoldFailed said:


> Normies be like its going to crash bro


tbh I'm glad they act like this.
I've made so much money from times like this when people enter a fear spiral and crash the market just to be bought back by whales and investors with IQ higher than a potato
Normies are always looking for ways to make easy money but fail to recognize one when they see it


----------



## sorrowfulsad (May 19, 2021)

terminus said:


> tbh I'm glad they act like this.
> I've made so much money from times like this when people enter a fear spiral and crash the market just to be bought back by whales and investors with IQ higher than a potato
> Normies are always looking for ways to make easy money but fail to recognize one when they see it


its literally just gambling tho


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (May 19, 2021)

terminus said:


> tbh I'm glad they act like this.
> I've made so much money from times like this when people enter a fear spiral and crash the market just to be bought back by whales and investors with IQ higher than a potato
> Normies are always looking for ways to make easy money but fail to recognize one when they see it


twitter is gold rn so many normies freaking out nd shit man its funny how can they not see its a easy oppurtunity to invest right now jfl..

Whatever their loss


----------



## turkproducer (May 19, 2021)

yes true, but don’t be an idiot holding on with “diamond hands” when you’re up either. lots of people lose thousands of profit for being too stubborn to sell


----------



## bossman (May 19, 2021)

i bought some bitcoin yesterday and its gone down quite a bit.
should i buy more? i was thinking of holding what i have now or just selling tbh.


----------



## curryboy123 (May 19, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> its literally just gambling tho


is your pfp alliyah?


----------



## sorrowfulsad (May 19, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> is your pfp alliyah?


I think her name is summer mcceen


----------



## turkproducer (May 19, 2021)

bossman said:


> i bought some bitcoin yesterday and its gone down quite a bit.
> should i buy more? i was thinking of holding what i have now or just selling tbh.


isn't it restricted in india lol? you never sell at a loss, how silly

i would wait for it to go up and then secure ur investment.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (May 19, 2021)

bossman said:


> i bought some bitcoin yesterday and its gone down quite a bit.
> should i buy more? i was thinking of holding what i have now or just selling tbh.


Don't sell bro you'll just loose money, keep an eye on the market en buy in when it goes up just to be safe.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Copeful (May 19, 2021)

>buy the dip 
>be greedy when others are fearful 




this isn’t a dip it’s a fucking crash you literal retards
down 35% this week and nearly 50% from ath 
normie hypetrain is over, institutional investors are backing out + China fud + Elon fud + exchanges fud 
dead cat up to 42-45 ish before bottoming out at 20k EOM.


----------



## fvolkek (May 19, 2021)

terminus said:


> I don't understand how people always panic this much and predict the end of cryptos each time there is a crash
> The reality is that it's the best moment to enter or increase your position on big cryptos like XMR BTC ETH and XRP
> I bought the dip on several big coins that are "refuge values", they will surely go up and then I'll use them when alts pickup again.
> 
> ...


I TOLD YOU GUYS


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (May 19, 2021)

Copeful said:


> >buy the dip
> >be greedy when others are fearful
> View attachment 1141941
> 
> ...


low iq response
China has always had the same positions regarding cryptos, it will not stop people from investing in it.
Elon litteraly twitted that he and Tesla were holding their cryptos, if you think his take against BTC was anything else than a way to manipulate its price to make profit you're retarded.

Keep coping and spending your money on premium .me and chisels while other make money


----------



## turkproducer (May 19, 2021)

terminus said:


> low iq response
> China has always had the same positions regarding cryptos, it will not stop people from investing in it.
> Elon litteraly twitted that he and Tesla were holding their cryptos, if you think his take against BTC was anything else than a way to manipulate its price to make profit you're retarded.
> 
> Keep coping and spending your money on premium .me and chisels while other make money





Copeful said:


> >buy the dip
> >be greedy when others are fearful
> View attachment 1141941
> 
> ...


the truth is neither of you or me know what’s
going to happen, but let’s just agree that it’s still premature for a market crash to happen judging from previous cycles


----------



## grimy (May 19, 2021)

I'm down $3k already. No choice but to ride it out, fuck that.


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 19, 2021)

Copeful said:


> >buy the dip
> >be greedy when others are fearful
> View attachment 1141941
> 
> ...


first time?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (May 19, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> first time?


----------



## DoctorPMA (May 19, 2021)

it will keep dropping because media is losing interest. No media coverage = no gains.


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 19, 2021)

whats this pattern called?
Enjoy your "sale"


----------



## Going2KillMyself (May 19, 2021)

JFL cryptocucks. 

Tbh u were never supposed to put more than a small minority into that shit of your portfolio. If u expected to get very wealthy its over for u. The reason is because it was sort of like insurance rather than a deep investment.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (May 19, 2021)

Copeful said:


> >buy the dip
> >be greedy when others are fearful
> View attachment 1141941
> 
> ...





Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 1142413
> View attachment 1142414
> 
> whats this pattern called?
> Enjoy your "sale"


JFL


----------

